# Salsa Recipe



## winemaker_3352 (Jul 25, 2010)

Does anybody have a good salsa recipe?

Looking for all intensities - mild, medium, and hot.


----------



## Julie (Jul 25, 2010)

Try this:

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6337


----------



## countrygirl (Jul 25, 2010)

this is the recipe we always use and my guys eat it up!
you can adjust the intensity...
start with a can of chopped/diced tomatoes. u can use hunt's fire roasted for extra good flavor! i always do, but any brand is good.
put one can in the bottom of your blender.
on top of that put 1/2 small can chopped green chilies, 1 tsp. lime juice, 1 tbsp. vinegar (u can use some of the jalapeno juice, too, but it will add to the heat some), cilantro to taste (fresh or dried, i usually use about 1-1.5 tbsp. dried, good quality cilantro), and about 1 tsp. lemon pepper seasoning.
here is where u adjust your intensity...use canned jalapeno rings to taste.
3 jalapenos rings mild
4 moderate
5 hot...u get the point
(i've never used fresh_) like fine wine improves, the heat in the salsa will increase with age.
top this with the second can of tomatoes and blender up!
i usually put it on liquefy for a couple of seconds and then let it sit, and then hit the pulse button a couple of times...
i hope u enjoy this as well as we do!


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks - do you have any recipes that use tomatoes? Have some homegrown tomatoes and the wife is wanted to make salsa with them.


----------



## Julie (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi winemaker_3352,

The link that I posted is my salsa that I can. If you don't want to can it, just make it and eat it. It is all fresh items, the tomatoes I use are roma's but you can use any tomato. You can adjust the heat by the type of hot pepper you use.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jul 25, 2010)

Do roma tomatoes do better than regular tomatoes?


----------



## Julie (Jul 25, 2010)

Roma tomatoes give you a thinker sauce. Their is more water content to a regular tomato and more meat content to a roma. I use grow Big boys and use that for everything, sauce, salads, sandwiches, etc. but I now just grow roma's and use that for everything.


----------



## JasonH (Jul 25, 2010)

I just made some fresh salsa last night. Roma tomatoes would be great. Here is my recipe.
6-8 romas or 4 big tomatoes
Onion to taste (I use a whole onion but that is alot for most ppl)
1 whole green pepper
1 can of white shoopeg corn (adds a sweet taste that compliments the heat well)
2-4 serrano peppers (pretty hot) or jalapeno peppers (not as hot)
Juice of half a lime
Fresh cilantro to taste
2 cloves of fresh garlic
cumin
salt

This is light on the tomatoes, but that is how we like it. You can always add more as you like it.


----------



## jtstar (Jul 26, 2010)

Here is the recipe that my wife uses and we really like.
5-6 tomatoes, peeled
2 cloves garlic
1 large onion
2-3 jalapeno peppers
1 Tbsp. salt 
1Tbsp. sugar
Bring to boil, simmer 30 minutes. pack in jars, Makes 1 quart. Double or triple for larger batch.

when my wife does it she adjust it to fill an 18 qt. canner and we always add more peppers to it to make it hotter 
enjoy


----------



## countrygirl (Jul 26, 2010)

jtstar said:


> Here is the recipe that my wife uses and we really like.
> 5-6 tomatoes, peeled
> 2 cloves garlic
> 1 large onion
> ...



ooh, star, i like the sound of this one...simple, manageable, adjustable...me n hubby had talked about putting some salsa up, but since our "blender" version is so easy, we hadn't taken the next step...thanks for the info.


----------



## jtstar (Jul 30, 2010)

I like to take some chips and dip into this salsa and eat it that way


----------



## jtstar (Aug 31, 2010)

jtstar said:


> Here is the recipe that my wife uses and we really like.
> 5-6 tomatoes, peeled
> 2 cloves garlic
> 1 large onion
> ...



My wife just got done last night with a total of fifty six pints of salsa using this recipe some of it she made hotter by adding Habaneros to it


----------



## WineYooper (May 16, 2011)

This is a little late to the table but got the ok from my wife to post. 
Blend and cook: 15 (approx.) roma tomatoes
3 large chopped onions
2 green peppers
3 cloves of garlic
usually about 5 jalapeno peppers
Add: 12 oz. can tomato paste
2 cups vinegar
3 tbls sugar
1 tbls cumin
2 tbls oregano
1/4 cup salt
juice of two lemons
Simmer for two hours, hot water bath process for 45 minutes for quarts & 35 minutes for pints.
This recipe yields about 8 pints. With 5 peppers it is on the medium to hot side in taste. IMO it is excellent and I usually eat about a half pint at a sitting. Romas give you a thicker salsa than regular tomatoes.


----------



## Sirs (May 16, 2011)

we start with 1 bushel of tomatoes this makes 2- 12 quart pots
recipe is for one 12 quart pot
we cut up enough tomatoes (in pieces big at your thumb normally I quarter then make 3 slices) to fill pot to about 3 inches from top..oh cut off tops and blossom ends
2.5 to 3 large onions
a full head of celery I normally eat the little centers lol (so about 7 stalks split and then diced small)
a bulb of garlic (consists of around 7 to 10 cloves) chopped up very fine
7 or 8 jalapenoes (more if you like it hotter) chopped up very fine
2 or 3 tablespoons of salt (not iodized) not needed but tastes much better because I top off my jars with a teaspoon of salt before sealing

Cut tomatoes add to pot on med heat (stirring frequently, being careful not to scorch) add onions, peppers, celery, and garlic (salt if wanted)
Bring to a boil cook until tomatoes start to release peel and juice good, you'll be able to stir easier as they juice more. It's best this way but as long as the pot has got a good rolling boil going you can start to hot pack into jars. Fill jars to 1/2 inch of top add 1 teaspoon of non iodized salt on top and seal lid tight. I've never water bathed my salsa and never had a jar go bad yet (knocks wood) I've had jars keep for long as 2 years most never make it to a year unless it's the juice jars (which is extremely good with beer)


----------



## Sirs (May 16, 2011)

it is hard to do a recipe when you do everything by taste, I've cooked for years so very seldom use a recipe for stuff like this


----------

